# Favorite bands and music.



## dduran8804 (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the following bands:All-american rejects,fall out boy,hyper crush,and the black eyed peas.But my favorite band above all is the Gorillaz.
My favorite songs:El manana~Gorillaz,Gives you hell~all-american rejects,Dance,dance~fall out boy,robo tech~Hyper Crush,and Rock the house~Gorillaz.
What are your fav bands/songs?


----------



## Hir (Jan 29, 2011)

favourite bands:
Agalloch
Moonsorrow
Summoning
Anathema
God Is An Astronaut
Altar of Plagues
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Rosetta
Jakob
October Falls
Shape of Despair
Darkspace

too many songs to list


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure this thread already exists, but by god.

Simply turrible.


----------



## Takun (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7opRWRKATA

This.  Just this.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 29, 2011)

top ten bands from my last.fm profile

Autechre
Haujobb
Kelly Bailey
Aphex Twin
Unreal Tournament ost
Skinny Puppy
Throbbing Gristle
Current 93
Freezepop
Dope Stars Inc.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

My Bloody Valentine, Mew, Modest Mouse, MGMT, Menomena, Magnetic Fields, M.I.A., M83, Memory Tapes, Michael Jackson, Mum, and that's just the letter M.


----------



## Jude (Jan 29, 2011)

My taste in music varies from genre to genre for months at a time. I like all kinds of music, but right now I'm particularly enjoying progressive rock.

My favorite band (currently) is Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

I like whatever you don't like.

Unfortunately, that's the case a lot of the time.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, this type of thread is certainly old as fuck. In no specific order...

Manowar
Sodom
S.O.D.
Bathory
Celtic Frost

So yeah, I'm all about metal. Mostly thrash-oriented stuff.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh boy, _another_ music thread..

Read and weep, soft and/or mainstream music listeners...

You're in to have your preferences torn bit by bit by me..


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 31, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Oh boy, _another_ music thread..
> 
> Read and weep, soft and/or mainstream music listeners...
> 
> You're in to have your preferences torn bit by bit by me..


 

Taste is Subjective


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 31, 2011)

Elliott Smith, Built to Spill, Placebo, Modest Mouse, Rise Against, Radiohead, to name a few

I'm always looking for more stuff, regardless of genre.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2011)

My favorite band is Ozric Tentacles.
Some of their music:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GinMx2OGIo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HzlOASkiLA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7xeCMIhN7s


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Read and weep, soft and/or mainstream music listeners...


 
Yeah, man, fuck those people that listen to that pussy _soft_ music. Lesser beings, I say. :V

and my lastfm is in my signature, OP
and there's also an entire lastfm thread


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2011)

Jude said:


> My taste in music varies from genre to genre for months at a time. I like all kinds of music, but right now I'm particularly enjoying progressive rock.
> 
> My favorite band (currently) is Porcupine Tree.


 They're pretty good, kind of like Pink Floyd on _more_ acid (even though the band is pretty clean).


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 31, 2011)

I know it is but I guess I will list some of my absolute favorites...

Mistress of the Dead
Bigelf
DestrÃ¶yer 666
Hellhammer
V:28
Dio
Black Sabbath
Bolt Thrower
Warning
Soliton
Gannondorf
Planet Gemini
Bathory
Mozart
Haydn
Telemann
Tchaikovsky


----------



## Hir (Jan 31, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Oh boy, _another_ music thread..
> 
> Read and weep, soft and/or mainstream music listeners...
> 
> You're in to have your preferences torn bit by bit by me..


 
Your musical compatibility with ShadesOfIce is VERY HIGH
Music you have in common includes The Howling Void, Shape of Despair, God Is an Astronaut, Neurosis and Ahab.

not bad


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 31, 2011)

Beepity. 

Oh, and Kate Bush.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 31, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Your musical compatibility with ShadesOfIce is VERY HIGH
> Music you have in common includes The Howling Void, Shape of Despair, God Is an Astronaut, Neurosis and Ahab.
> 
> not bad


 
Yea, The Howling Void is awesome funeral doom metal...I'd love to see a few more bands take the approach they do.


----------



## Hir (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah definitely, I actually thought the newest album by them was better than the first. some really great stuff coupled with a better production. |3


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 31, 2011)

mary magdalan
iwrestledabearonce
marilyn manson
dubstep

they're my favorites because they are the best.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh look it's this thread again...


Opeth
Versailles Philharmonic Quintet
Necrophagist
Amon Amarth
Behemoth
RHCP
The Black Dahlia Murder
Foo Fighters
Other stuff... I don't like recalling information...


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Oh boy, _another_ music thread..
> 
> Read and weep, soft and/or mainstream music listeners...
> 
> You're in to have your preferences torn bit by bit by me..


 
for someone who listens to explosions in the sky, you're one to tear other people's taste in music for being soft :V

but go ahead and tear mine, because I can personally guarantee, my taste in music will make you RAGE if that's what you hate :3


----------



## paanbeen (Feb 2, 2011)

RHCP, incubus, smashing pumpkins, rage against the machine, and beck would make your library much better.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/JediLuc if you're really that interested, OP

my current favourite band is Blind Guardian :3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 2, 2011)

Beck
Coldplay
Radiohead
Muse
Flying Lotus
Gonjasufi
Boards Of Canada
M83
Jon Hopkins
Hudson Mohawke
Tobacco

Just some of what I listen to often


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2011)

favorite song
[video=youtube;8hhxthxhwk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hhxthxhwk0[/video]

favorite bands/singers:
The Shins
Joanna Newsom
The Strokes
Iron and Wine
Sea Wolf
Daft Punk
Mum
Rufus Wainright
Animal Collective
Gregory and the Hawk
Those Dancing Days
Elton John
Neil Young
Yoko Ono


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2011)

Favorite bands (posting one song for each band):

Sonic Mayhem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMeijwDR0aQ
Front Line Assembly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG6oBC0Ym5c
System of a Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re5LSsCHx7g
Metallica
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb1FaN4OC08
Cradle of Filth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwMQcF2ZOSs
Powerman 5000
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7yXrj4Nffo
Cypress Hill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAlNrtcPCLw
Clint Walsh & Zachary Quarles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyHwDdVZOvQ
Necro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtPd1BVWlqQ


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2011)

Animal Collective

*so fucking hip*


----------



## Delta (Feb 5, 2011)

Eksi Ekso
Hadoken
Grizzly Bear
Mastodon
Hiroto Uyama
Blu & Exile
CYNE
Bjork
Biosphere
Baroness
Boards of Canada
Cake
Ill Bill
Caspian
City and Colour
Fleet Foxes
Clutch
Deftones
Deerhoof
Do Make Say Think
Flogging Molly
Jedi Mind Tricks
Johann Johannson
Sigur Ros
Audrey

To name a few.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone like Opeth? Like, wow. Really, guys.

Oh, Bloodshot_Eyes. Thank you.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Tokio Hotel and all their songs
Kerli and all her songs
Black Veil Brides and all their songs

Those are my ultimate favorites, but I like a lot of bands.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Tokio Hotel and all their songs
> Kerli and all her songs
> Black Veil Brides and all their songs
> 
> Those are my ultimate favorites, but I like a lot of bands.


 
I have mixed feelings about Tokio Hotel. Mostly, I feel like they are gay, and maybe I like them because I am part gay. I am not bashing.
What about The Sounds? I feel like I have to be gay to like them. Since I do like them, I guess I'm gay.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I have mixed feelings about Tokio Hotel. Mostly, I feel like they are gay, and maybe I like them because I am part gay. I am not bashing.
> What about The Sounds? I feel like I have to be gay to like them. Since I do like them, I guess I'm gay.


I would rather not get into a debate with you because I am very, very passionate about my favorite bands, so instead I shall say "To each their own, my good sir".

Although thank you for reminding me about Opeth.


----------



## Delta (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Gaz,
Tokio Hotel is an abomination derived from everything thats wrong with music today.
Feel ashamed.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Winds said:


> Hey Gaz,
> Tokio Hotel is an abomination derived from everything thats wrong with music today.
> Feel ashamed.


No, no, you're confused. Ke$ha, Lady GaGa, and Miley Cyrus have destroyed music.


----------



## Delta (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> No, no, you're confused. Tokio Hotel, Kerli, and Black Veil Brides have destroyed music.


My mistake, you're absolutely correct :3


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Winds said:


> My mistake, you're absolutely correct :3


OH. And Taylor Swift. Uuuuuuuugh.


----------



## Delta (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> OH. And Taylor Swift. Uuuuuuuugh.


 
You are forgetting a certain fifteen year old canadian.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Winds said:


> You are forgetting a certain fifteen year old canadian.


No, I'm not. :V I'm just terrified to type out his name; it's like Voldemort or something. TABOO.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I would rather not get into a debate with you because I am very, very passionate about my favorite bands, so instead I shall say "To each their own, my good sir".
> 
> Although thank you for reminding me about Opeth.


 
LOL. Ok. I am not meaning to spur a debate. I have listened to Tokio Hotel only a few times, and seen their videoes... and I was just a bit confus. I will watch one right now to refresh myself!


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> LOL. Ok. I am not meaning to spur a debate. I have listened to Tokio Hotel only a few times, and seen their videoes... and I was just a bit confus. I will watch one right now to refresh myself!


Personally, I like their style. Not just the guys - although the lead singer is my kryptonite - but their musical style. They play and sing live and I admire that greatly; compared to bands like Maroon 5, who can't sing live, these guys are amazing, imo. Very dedicated to their music; I have nothing but respect for them.


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Black Veil Brides and all their songs


 
oh noooooo :[


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 5, 2011)

What the fuck are you guys talking about? MTV destroyed music.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Personally, I like their style. Not just the guys - although the lead singer is my kryptonite - but their musical style. They play and sing live and I admire that greatly; compared to bands like Maroon 5, who can't sing live, these guys are amazing, imo. Very dedicated to their music; I have nothing but respect for them.


 
I can respect anybody who is dedicated to the music, rather than being a front for a money factory. Granted, there is an actual science behind creating pop-music, and anybody who knows it can use that to their advantage. But I prefer approaching music with my heart, rather than my calculator.

So, any Dimmu Borgir fans here?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I can respect anybody who is dedicated to the music, rather than being a front for a money factory. Granted, there is an actual science behind creating pop-music, and anybody who knows it can use that to their advantage. But I prefer approaching music with my heart, rather than my calculator.


I don't care for pop music anymore, other than Kerli. I just can't respect that style anymore when there's Lady GaGa and Ke$ha ruining it for me and setting a curve for pop music in the future.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 5, 2011)

Drumcorps
Igorrr
Nero's Day At Disneyland
Break Beat Era
Laibach
DJ? Acucrack
Dieselboy
Photek
Black Sun Empire
Omar Santana
DJ Sharpnel
DJ Technorch
Amnesys
Left Spine Down
Chemlab
Acumen Nation
Cyanotic
Laibach
Lords of Acid
Praga Khan
My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult
Pop Will Eat Itself
Nitzer Ebb
Front 242
Rabbit Junk
Saul Williams
Nine Inch Nails
Devin Townsend
Mr. Bungle
Diablo Swing Orchestra
Megaherz
Eisbrecher
Acid Bath
Sungrazer
Dead Meadow
Alabama Thunderpussy
Mastodon
Kyuss
Juno Reactor
Shpongle
Misfits (While Danzig was still apart of the group.)
Blitzkid
Miss Kitten & The Hacker
The Knife


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I don't care for pop music anymore, other than Kerli. I just can't respect that style anymore when there's Lady GaGa and Ke$ha ruining it for me and setting a curve for pop music in the future.


 
Just FYI, I have been listening to Tokio Hotel for the past 20 minutes, and my brain has not melted, yet. :V


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Just FYI, I have been listening to Tokio Hotel for the past 20 minutes, and my brain has not melted, yet. :V


Yay? :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Yay? :V


 
1000 oceans... it's not over 9000 oceans, but it's still a lot of damn oceans!


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> 1000 oceans... it's not over 9000 oceans, but it's still a lot of damn oceans!


That one is, ironically, not one of my ultimate favorites anymore. I can only listen to that one every couple days.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> That one is, ironically, not one of my ultimate favorites anymore. I can only listen to that one every couple days.


 
I am just Youtubing random songs. I have no idea what to expect, other than guys that look like chicks. :V


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I am just Youtubing random songs. I have no idea what to expect, other than guys that look like chicks. :V


The lead singer is the only one that looks like a chick. The others actually look like dudes.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> The lead singer is the only one that looks like a chick. The others actually look like dudes.


 
Yeah, I guess you're right. So, he's gay, right? LOL. Through he monsoon... just me and you...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. So, he's gay, right? LOL. Through he monsoon... just me and you...


No, he's not. :V He's really, really, painfully straight. When he was a kid, he wore make-up on Halloween because he wanted to be a vampire and after that, he liked wearing make-up. So he rolled with it to this day.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> No, he's not. :V He's really, really, painfully straight. When he was a kid, he wore make-up on Halloween because he wanted to be a vampire and after that, he liked wearing make-up. So he rolled with it to this day.



Ok, so he just dresses strangely for his performance.
I just have one nik-pick about "Monsoon"... they are depicting a monsoon as a giant thunderstorm of some kind. As a former meteorologist (no kidding), I have to discredit the entire song by saying that monsoon is just a seasonal change in the prevailing wind, which can also bring about extreme changes in weather such as extreme amounts of, or lacks of precipitation, but it is nonetheless just a change in wind direction.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Ok, so he just dresses strangely for his performance.


He pretty much dresses like that all the time.


> I just have one nik-pick about "Monsoon"... they are depicting a monsoon as a giant thunderstorm of some kind. As a former meteorologist (no kidding), I have to discredit the entire song by saying that monsoon is just a seasonal change in the prevailing wind, which can also bring about extreme changes in weather such as extreme amounts of, or lacks of precipitation, but it is nonetheless just a change in wind direction.


It's a metaphor, silly thing.


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Does anyone like Opeth? Like, wow. Really, guys.


 
I used to think they were amaaazing
but then I dunno. After discovering the depth of the world of music and diving in and finding new stuff, I came to the conclusion that they were just a bit above average, and their astounding success comes from the fact that their music is on the accessible side.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> He pretty much dresses like that all the time.
> It's a metaphor, silly thing.


 
Well, I wish I could dress like that all the time without people thinking I'm completely gay.




I mean... I don't really want to dress like that. That would be wierd.... 0__0


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> I used to think they were amaaazing
> but then I dunno. After discovering the depth of the world of music and diving in and finding new stuff, I came to the conclusion that they were just a bit above average, and their astounding success comes from the fact that their music is on the accessible side.


 
I'm not a huge gigantic fan by any means, but I could probably listen to Opeth all day without complaining.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Well, I wish I could dress like that all the time without people thinking I'm completely gay.
> 
> I mean... I don't really want to dress like that. That would be wierd.... 0__0


DON'T HIDE IT. In any case, people don't actually think he's gay anymore; I'm not sure what happened, but he pretty much settled the score concerning his sexuality and orientation.


----------



## Delta (Feb 5, 2011)

[yt]CMzXTxniZsM[/yt]

To hell with the radio.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Winds said:


> [yt]CMzXTxniZsM[/yt]
> 
> To hell with the radio.


 
I do enjoy a good piano instrumental. I can't say that I've ever heard this, but I will listen!


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2011)

Winds said:


> [yt]CMzXTxniZsM[/yt]
> 
> To hell with the radio.


 
cool I was just looking up those guys today, giving their debut a listen tomorrow


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> cool I was just looking up those guys today, giving their debut a listen tomorrow


 
I've actually been listening to these guys for the past hour and a half.

Thanks for posting that, Winds.


----------



## dduran8804 (Feb 6, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Beck
> Coldplay
> Radiohead
> Muse
> ...




I like the song "creep" by radiohead


----------



## dduran8804 (Feb 6, 2011)

this is robo tech by hyper crush

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9kRMCNo_TAo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Aden (Feb 6, 2011)

Winds said:


> [yt]CMzXTxniZsM[/yt]
> 
> To hell with the radio.


 
aka I should just record and release some of my piano stuff already, gah


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 6, 2011)

dduran8804 said:


> I like the song "creep" by radiohead


 
Please listen to more Radiohead than just the song Creep :|


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 6, 2011)

Assemblage 23
Depeche Mode
Siouxsie and the Banshees
Bauhaus
Sisters of Mercy
DeVision
Beborn Beton
Danse Society
Faith and the Muse
Funker Vogt
Icon of Coil
Rotersand
XP8
Tactical Sekt
Lame Immortelle
Orgy
Lacuna Coil
The Cruxshadows
The Birthday Massacre
VNV Nation
Aphex Twin
Joe Satriani
Ladytron
She
Trash 80
The Mars Volta
Razed in Black


But this is my favorite song, which is by none of them:

[yt]uJYdiRj_eQo[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 6, 2011)

As of the moment, I'd say my favourite bands are

Frightened Rabbit
Dear and the Headlights
Does It Offend You, Yeah?
65daysofstatic
Arcade Fire
Sigur RÃ³s
Balmorhea


Some favourite songs

Vampire Weekend - I Think Ur A Contra
65daysofstatic - Tiger Girl
Frightened Rabbit - Not Miserable
Frightened Rabbit - My Backwards Walk
Dear and the Headlights - Run In The Front
Sigur RÃ³s - HoppÃ­polla


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 7, 2011)

Gaz said:


> No, no, you're confused. Ke$ha, Lady GaGa, and Miley Cyrus have destroyed music.


 
Miley sucks and is overrated... but she's definitely not in the crowd that ruined music.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 7, 2011)

My music taste changes periodically. I'm very open minded with what I listen to apart from Metal. I've tried to get into it, and I just can't... It doesn't do anything for me. Anyway, here are a few of the bands I'm listening to at the moment:

The Strokes
Radiohead
Cage The Elephant
Alice in Chains

That makes me look like a huge indiefag, and I guess that's true for my current listening habits, but my favourite genres are:

Grunge
Industrial
Electronica
EBM
Ambient
Punk
Post-Punk

Last.fm


----------



## Delta (Feb 7, 2011)

Teto said:


> Sigur RÃ³s - HoppÃ­polla


 
I do hope you've seen the Heima video for this song.


----------



## Cam (Feb 7, 2011)

I listen to to alot of good people. Alot of techno and the sub-genres of techno (dubstep, hardstyles and core, electro, etc, etc)

But i've been an active Green Day groupie for about 10 years now :3

[video=youtube;zIpE9i2kgec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIpE9i2kgec[/video]
I filmed this last August, from a part of my Green Day road trip 

Old green day > New green day


----------



## Isen (Feb 9, 2011)

My favorite band of the past few months has been Titus Andronicus, probably.


----------



## Pine (Feb 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;mWEp-xUp1bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWEp-xUp1bw[/video]

these guys right here!

and the band's leaders are Tom Morello from Rage and Boots Riley from The Coup


----------

